# A Weed Themed Reality Series Is In The Works



## burnin1 (Jun 24, 2015)

From stonedgirls.com

*A Weed Themed Reality Series Is In The Works*

May 26, 2015 By Rebecca Hourselt 

image: http://www.stonedgirls.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/05/hot_girl_tv-1.jpg





While the burgeoning cannabis industry is in the headlines just about every day, there has yet to be any real inside look at how legal weed actual operates. There have been talks about NBC hosting a marijuana-themed sitcom, and networks like CNN dedicate considerable time slots to marijuana finance and industry, but something seems to be lacking. Knowing that legal weed is projected to be a 30 billion dollar industry in the next 5 years is great, but the general public is equally, if not more, curious about the day to day operations.

Thanks to High Noon Entertainment, our wait may finally be over. High Noon Entertainment is a production company in Colorado, and best known for shows like House Hunters, Tough Love, and Cake Boss. They are currently pitching a reality series called Green Man Cannabis, to several major networks. This wont be any ridiculous, drama-filled MTV-esque reality show, however, as the show will focus on the emerging cannabis financial industry.

The series would follow Christian Hageseth, author of Big Weed: An Entrepreneurs High-Stakes Adventures In The Budding Legal Marijuana Business. According to Jim Berger, High Noons CEO, The behind the scenes world of this Wild West industry is complex and fascinating. [Hageseth] has been credited with leading the revolution and creating the rules. Theres no better guide into this fascinating world 
Hageseths company, also called Green Man Cannabis, has been described as the fastest growing and most innovative legal marijuana company in the U.S. They have also won several times at Cannabis Cup. 

Hageseths insight into the cultural and economic changes brought about by legal weed make him a prime candidate for this type of show, and it will be interesting to see what network will give both him as well as High Noon the green light. 



Read more at http://www.stonedgirls.com/weed-themed-reality-series/#FU2Ak50F9IE64Pea.99


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2015)

I find this quite disgusting.  I might have believed this quote:  "This won&#8217;t be any ridiculous, drama-filled MTV-esque reality show, however, as the show will focus on the emerging cannabis financial industry." if they did not have the scantily dressed babe with no underwear and her shirt open.  As it is, it looks just exactly like all the other sleazy non-reality reality shows.  God I hate those shows...


----------



## yarddog (Jun 24, 2015)

Me too^^  part of the reason I cancelled all my paid tv contracts three years ago. I run $7 a month for Netflix.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 24, 2015)

I also cancelled my satellite about a year and a half ago.  I have Nexflix, Hulu Plus, and Amazon Prime.  I don't miss it at all.


----------



## yarddog (Jun 24, 2015)

I just do Netflix. I watch maybe 20 minutes or so a night of the telley. Actually had to threaten direct TV to stop calling me wanting me to sign back up. Told them I was recording this conversation and if they contact me one more time, I will no longer be in contact with them. An attorney would be the one talking. Said I would file harassment charges if need be. 
They can't even say my last name correctly and yet I'm supposed to drop money with them!?


----------



## umbra (Jun 24, 2015)

Actually CNN already has a cannabis reality show called High Profit. Its about the legal cannabis industry in Breckenridge, CO. From what I can see, lots of greedy back stabbing mf's trying make an honest $1,000,000/ yr...or is that $10,000,000...yeah still not enough.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 25, 2015)

umbra said:


> Actually CNN already has a cannabis reality show called High Profit. Its about the legal cannabis industry in Breckenridge, CO. From what I can see, lots of greedy back stabbing mf's trying make an honest $1,000,000/ yr...or is that $10,000,000...yeah still not enough.


 
Ive been watching the high profit show...   they kinda got a raw deal getting booted from main st....  but I really cant stand the 2 of them....  they are ALL ABOUT THE $$$$...  :rant:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 25, 2015)

What about the young woman that pledged her loyalty to them and loved her job so much and would stay forever....till she saw the money. how much they were bringing in, she wanted a cut... she left.


----------



## umbra (Jun 25, 2015)

$300,000 a month


----------

